# Monogram 1/8 scale Jaguar, help!!



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey all. I recently was given a completed, but falling apart and in desperate need of rebuilding, 1/8 scale Jaguar. It is molded in red plastic has spoked wheels, inline six even crank up door windows. Just a cool model that needs to be fixed. I'm missing a few parts but can probably resin cast them, but ... it sure would help if any of you out there had instruction sheets for this kit. The only identification marks I can find is on the bottom of the tub it's stamped Monogram models, inc., 1964. Thanks much Dave


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

http://www.scalemotorcars.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=674

Go here.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks John, it's just what I needed.

Dave


----------

